# Russian Spitfire returns to the skies



## buffnut453 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hadn't seen this elsewhere on the Forum, so thought I'd post it. Very cool, and unusual, restoration:

The "Russian Spitfire" Nearing to First Flight

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2020)

That's good news - hadn't heard about this one.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks good with the red star. Usually not a big fan of of non RAF markings on the Spitty but this one is unique enough to look good.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 19, 2020)

previously on this forum ...
Spitfires over the Kuban- unknown story


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice to see another one of these beauties in the air.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2020)

Is it me just smiling like an idiot when one of the war birds fire up? Every damm single time. Cant look at a p-47 picture without hearing the roar of it starting up.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 20, 2020)

That's just awesome

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2020)

Cool!


----------

